# First time cutting nails



## Biddity (Jan 18, 2014)

Does it look like I nearly hit the quick here? I was cutting so little I thought it couldn't possibly be it but...


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

I can't see the other nails as well as the one in front, but that is exactly where you want to stop. Then if you want, you can shave off bits of the top and sides either with clippers or dremel.


----------



## Biddity (Jan 18, 2014)

Then I'm worried then, means her quick hasn't receded one bit  Before this we took her to the groomer's about once a month.
I don't have clearer pics but I don't think the black oval is on any of the other nails. I didn't even reach the base for some of the nails.


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

In the last pic, it looks like you can clip some off on the other 3 nails. I see chalky white and not bulbous black. Is it possible to use a dremel?


----------



## Biddity (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah, this is the first time I actually managed to do any 'damage' on her nails at all, wasn't hoping for much just wanted to clip _something_ off...
We don't own a dremel currently, and my eyes and nose are really sensitive to all the dust so I don't think it's very possible for me :/ (bit of experience at the professional groomer's where I just hold her head and the groomer does her own thing, and I can barely breathe by the end of it)


----------



## Hector4 (Sep 16, 2013)

Biddity said:


> Yeah, this is the first time I actually managed to do any 'damage' on her nails at all, wasn't hoping for much just wanted to clip _something_ off...
> We don't own a dremel currently, and my eyes and nose are really sensitive to all the dust so I don't think it's very possible for me :/ (bit of experience at the professional groomer's where I just hold her head and the groomer does her own thing, and I can barely breathe by the end of it)



Oh sorry. Try a dust mask.

Have you seen this video?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cq5X8aV95E


----------



## Biddity (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha yes and the most recent comment on that video is mine xD She was terrible about it at first though, now 4 months later, I just tried again. Her quick is super long and I wanted the groomer to help it recede but somehow that didn't seem to work..


----------

